# half pads



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I use a half pad for showing hunters, just because it looks nicer than a shaped pad. It is also quite a thing one so it doesn't change my saddle fit. Otherwise I ride in a regular square pad. I did have a Passier on a mare a while ago that was literally an inch thick, and I rode her with a half pad under that saddle because it hurt my back.
Otherwise, just think about it. You already have 2-2.5 inches of saddle between you and the horse, why would you want another inch hampering your aids?


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

I love my half pads, but only use them on specific horses. My mare has an exceptionally sensitive back (a good thing!) and I can communicate to her with gentle weight shifts and changes in my breathing. The half pad "dulls" the aids just a bit so she's not constantly asking "what did that aid mean"? That is an unusual case though!

I've had other horses in training who were a bit lacking over the back when they arrived for training. The half pad gave these horses more support and cushioning until their back had better muscle.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What is a half pad?


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

Above is the half pad...you can use it alone or with a thin saddle pad.

Here's a photo of my mare with a half pad between the saddle and dressage pad:


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I always ride with my half pad and nothing else. With my new saddle, and probably with most saddles, too much padding can put you in a bad position. I found that using my half pad with a square saddle pad that had any sort of padding was too much. As long as I have a super thin square pad under it that's ok but I mostly ride with just my half pad.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

A half pad is supposed to help a saddle fit better. If your saddle fits.. you don't need it.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I use a simple shaped pad, just for a bit of cushion and to keep my saddle clean. 

I also have a sqaure pad that i wanted to use in winter , but its too thick and i think im going to go back to the shaped pad. in the summer ill get a thinner one


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the replies!
My trainer came to the barn this past week and looked at the saddle on Cisco, and she recommended using a half pad underneath the saddle, so i will be using one.


----------

